# Seeing any Gobblers Strutting?



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok, I'm ready for the snow to melt away. As I sit her typing this out I can hear the birds chirping outside my window. Anyway I've been seeing a few Gobblers strutting the past couple of weeks. It really motivates me to get ready for the upcoming season.

Of course I've been ready for about 2 months now. Anymore practicing on box call or new locator call is going to drive my family nuts  . So has anyone else been seeing those gobblers strutting in your area?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Yah, saw some strutting about two or three weeks ago before we got the big snow. I have noticed that the birds are starting to show themselves in the fields a lot more these days...it's getting close. I did a scouting "drive" the other day and found the birds I want to go after...5 nice toms, all 10" or better. Can't wait!


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Birds are still yarded up here and havent moved out of their winter areas yet. We need a break in this weather to get them moving.

I have the early season up here and I hope they break-up soon so I can do some serious scouting in advance. 

CB


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I saw 2 flocks of birds over the weekend in Gladwin County.

The first flock on Dale road, about 15 birds. 7 were toms with beards on the ground. These birds were in the middle of the road strutting.

The second flock was on Calhoun road, about 6 birds. 5 were toms with 2 of them strutting.

Time is getting closer......


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

I have seen some strutting the past couple weeks. Saw three flocks near my home two Saturdays ago and a couple toms were showing their stuff. Saw another flock last week near my office and one was strutting for the hens he was with. It's got me stoked for the season! Hunting the last half of April this year...Third season hunting turkey's and the previous two have been hunt 234 and a little tough to get the boys in...looking forward to an earlier hunt! Good luck!


----------



## vcr40 (Mar 12, 2005)

The weekend before last I saw two flocks of turkeys. One in the Ubley area, the other along M-53, north of Imlay City. Both flocks had some Tom's that I would have been proud to have taken.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

The Birds Are Still In Their Winter Yards In Alcona County Area I Hunt In. But They Should Be Coming Out By The End Of This Month As The Snow Is Still Knee Deep In The Woods.easter Will Be The Weekend I'm Betting On Seeing The Birds Out In Large Flocks Up Here.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Watch two really nice gobblers last night and this morning. Both of them struttin hard. One just keeps circling and show the ladies he's the boss. Even took some pictures this morning. The problem is these birds are right in town. 300 feet from my house. It's amazing that these birds are thriving on small tracts of land. Anyway just watching them was cool.


----------



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

seen 5 in back yard yesterday and 1 on the way home from lansing today,cann't wait getting ichy :evil:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

lets see the pics gobblerman!!!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

the birds are everywhere.

strutting and gobbling already in the morning off of the roost!!

I'm ready to rock and roll

I haven't shot anything but rabbits for three months.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I was up at the cabin over the weekend and I saw several flocks on the way home in the Standing area that had strutting toms. I stopped to watch the one flock and they seemed to be very active.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I was up north this past weekend over some birds I won't be hunting, so I was working over a bit, got one to strut after some chatter. Also saw one strutting down the road from my home last week. Heike Lunta is dead and spring is here. :lol:


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

Finally saw my first strutter this morning. A lot of chasing going on too. I had about 80 turkeys all winter and now its down to about a dozen. The good thing is that I saw 1 Tom all winter and now there are 6 long beards and 2-3 jakes running around chasing 3-4 hens. I was disappointed in the tom numbers all winter as in the past, there were more, but the numbers are looking real good now especially as the winter flocks break up.


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm starting to see more activity in my area every day. Yesterday the wife asked if it was normal for their beards to be dragging on the ground when they're strutting. It seems that she saw a flock on some property that I hunt with an obviously rather large tom leading the show, can't wait


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Seeing birds all over the place, it's gonna be a good season.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

I was driving along M-50 in Monroe County and saw six turkeys struting through a cornfield. I'm used to seeing them up North. It sure was weird to see them out in the open in the field like that.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I saw a flock with toms stutting during muzzleloader season in December. Still haven't figured that one out. There were two fighting then also.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

still in there bachleor groups but gobbling and strutting like its time to shoot them......... so much better than deer hunting


----------

